# My competitions driving a jetta to do recuts!!!



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just showed up at a property that we had to install new appliances in. The grass cut and monthly maid guy was there. In his brand new jetta. Damn competition is getting better. He had his electric weed eater and blower. Lol. I give him credit. At least the car ran on diesel!!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Just showed up at a property that we had to install new appliances in. The grass cut and monthly maid guy was there. In his brand new jetta. Damn competition is getting better. He had his electric weed eater and blower. Lol. I give him credit. At least the car ran on diesel!!


I saw a routine maid guy driving a rusted out fiero about month ago.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

You guess which of the 2 puts across the best image?

The guy with the old obsolete, poorly maintained car or the one with the quality high mileage car?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

concretemasonry said:


> You guess which of the 2 puts across the best image?
> 
> The guy with the old obsolete, poorly maintained car or the one with the quality high mileage car?


How about me the fool driving a 3/4 ton black dodge with a 20ft trailer?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> How about me the fool driving a 3/4 ton black dodge with a 20ft trailer?


At 8 or so mpg and burning more in fuel just to get to the job than that guy is being paid to complete his! Hmmm...interesting point than.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

My competition means you also compete for this work.?

I am assuming (correct me if I am wrong) that this is handy-man work to keep homes/business buildings maintained during time of non-occupancy.
Paid 'for/by' those that hold the deed of the vacant property.

A reliable person with a valid bus transfer could do the work, if all tools/supplies are on property for them to utilize.

What matters is the end result. Be it a man on foot or with a 1 ton flat bed full of equipment.

Either is too sad though, although a necessity. Because it is maintenance of unoccupied property, not new or renovation "construction".

Have a great Holiday.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

wood_rots said:


> My competition means you also compete for this work.?
> 
> I am assuming (correct me if I am wrong) that this is handy-man work to keep homes/business buildings maintained during time of non-occupancy.
> Paid 'for/by' those that hold the deed of the vacant property.
> ...


That is one of the most condescending and useless replies I have ever read on here. Clearly you know nothing of which you speak, and I've always been taught to not try to speak of anything I know little of. 

Can't even believe I'm giving this the time to retort. :whistling


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Agreed P3.

This guy doesn't have the first foggy clue what hes talking about in this industry.
This isn't an employee situation where one shows up for work bringing himself, gloves, a sandwich and water jug.

My dad always told me better to be thought a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Agreed P3.
> 
> This guy doesn't have the first foggy clue what hes talking about in this industry.
> This isn't an employee situation where one shows up for work bringing himself, gloves, a sandwich and water jug.
> ...


To each his own. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

I've got no problems trucking around in the fiance's suv. It gets twice the mileage, and gas is almost a buck cheaper a gallon. Cars and transportation are tools, just like any other in my box. Driving the fullsize diesel when the car will do, makes just as much sense as the framing nailer putting up trim.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> I've got no problems trucking around in the fiance's suv. It gets twice the mileage, and gas is almost a buck cheaper a gallon. Cars and transportation are tools, just like any other in my box. Driving the fullsize diesel when the car will do, makes just as much sense as the framing nailer putting up trim.


Your statement makes as much sense as welfare and gay marriage pal. Lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

P3+ said:


> That is one of the most condescending and useless replies I have ever read on here. Clearly you know nothing of which you speak, and I've always been taught to not try to speak of anything I know little of.
> 
> Can't even believe I'm giving this the time to retort. :whistling


 it makes perfect sense to me. And it all comes down to who makes more money. The handyman or girl in the Jetta or the guy making fun of the guy with no overhead.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> Your statement makes as much sense as welfare and gay marriage pal. Lol


I f I could put my zero turn in the trunk of a smart car I wwould but prefer the 250 and trailer :laughing:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

XLARGEX said:


> I f I could put my zero turn in the trunk of a smart car I wwould but prefer the 250 and trailer :laughing:


I think a large part of the misconception to this biz is that people think that anybody can do it with little to no up front cost. 

What people don't realize is that in most cases to be effective and profitable the amount of equipment needed to be a reliable preservation contractor rivals that of many specialty trades and even a good portion of gc's. 
I mean, let's break it down. Not only do you have to have all the regular "home improvement" type tools: drills, saws, hammers, tapes, bits, and what not. Additionally you have to have good quality generators, compressors, dump trailer/box truck/cube van or the like, landscape trailers, commercial mowing equipment (sure it can be done with homeowner grad crap....but really?), lock equipment, air handlers, a multitude of "stock" items (sumps, dehu's, locks, ply, 2x's, handrail, brackets, electrical items. Additionally, you need to try to fit most of that crap in your rig/outfit to thwart multiple trips just to be productive. 

I could go on and on but those who know the biz don't need an explanation. Oh and let's not forget the multitude of insurance coverages necessary to CYA. 

I digress.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

HollandPPC said:


> I saw a routine maid guy driving a rusted out fiero about month ago.


The Fiero is fiberglass, that wasn't rust.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

clancrawford55 said:


> The Fiero is fiberglass, that wasn't rust.


Ok. Hell if I know. Dirty as crap. Kind of irrelevant but ok. Would you like me to award you a gold star or something?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> Your statement makes as much sense as welfare and gay marriage pal. Lol


How's that? It's simple math..

My truck gets 16mpg, the fiance's car gets 30. Not only does it get better fuel mileage, but gas is $0.83/gal cheaper than diesel as of now. If they both serve the same purpose, it's a waste of money to use the truck. Same as using an overkill nailer, when a cheaper/non overkill option exists.

While I do enjoy driving my truck much more than that little car, and it is a much "cooler" rig... I could care less, my main goal is retirement; as quick as i can.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> Your statement makes as much sense as welfare and gay marriage pal. Lol


And welfare can't be too hard to make sense of, millions of people have figured out the game. I might add that they're not considered the most intelligent of our kind either...

As far as gay marriage.. Love is love, who the heck am I to tell someone that they can't have that option.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> How's that? It's simple math..
> 
> My truck gets 16mpg, the fiance's car gets 30. Not only does it get better fuel mileage, but gas is $0.83/gal cheaper than diesel as of now. If they both serve the same purpose, it's a waste of money to use the truck. Same as using an overkill nailer, when a cheaper/non overkill option exists.
> 
> While I do enjoy driving my truck much more than that little car, and it is a much "cooler" rig... I could care less, my main goal is retirement; as quick as i can.


+1 but I always take the truck.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> And welfare can't be too hard to make sense of, millions of people have figured out the game. I might add that they're not considered the most intelligent of our kind either...
> 
> As far as gay marriage.. Love is love, who the heck am I to tell someone that they can't have that option.


Isn't gay marriage getting a bit off track from being a property preservation forum we are in. Just saying........


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

Knotty...assuming you are self employed and fully insured. Do you have your fiance's little grocery getter on your commercial auto policy?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

HollandPPC said:


> Ok. Hell if I know. Dirty as crap. Kind of irrelevant but ok. Would you like me to award you a gold star or something?


If you are gonna complain, at least do it accurately. The enlightment was free, I need no reward, tiss my duty. The goldstar can be saved for your Festivus Tree, your welcome.

That was humor, no offense, just making myself laugh a wee bit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

HollandPPC said:


> Isn't gay marriage getting a bit off track from being a property preservation forum we are in. Just saying........


:thumbsup: It's borderline basement material really, just trying to clear things up.



P3+ said:


> Knotty...assuming you are self employed and fully insured. Do you have your fiance's little grocery getter on your commercial auto policy?


I believe they're both under the business policy. We specifically asked the agent about it, since she's the vice president, and therefore needs a business vehicle to take care of her duties. It's been a year now since we did it all, but I specifically remember looking into it then, and getting an all clear from the man himself.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

clancrawford55 said:


> If you are gonna complain, at least do it accurately. The enlightment was free, I need no reward, tiss my duty. The goldstar can be saved for your Festivus Tree, your welcome.
> 
> That was humor, no offense, just making myself laugh a wee bit.


Well the wife says I am not the brightest crayon in the box.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

HollandPPC said:


> Well the wife says I am not the brightest crayon in the box.


If she didn't say it she would still be your girl friend! My wife thought I was a Newton till we got married, now I am not even smart enough to feed myself.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

clancrawford55 said:


> If she didn't say it she would still be your girl friend! My wife thought I was a Newton till we got married, now I am not even smart enough to feed myself.


Funny how that works huh.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2011)

I've been driving my Cherokee with a banged up rear bumper and character dents in the front hood to the job lately. My truck decided to crap out all the oxygen sensors at once. I have a crap load of invoices out and once I get some checks cut it goes into the shop. Well, at least into my shop for me to do the work, along with a ton of needed maintenance work. Merry Christmas to me. 

I do park in the back of the building though. :thumbup:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

KnottyWoodwork said:


> And welfare can't be too hard to make sense of, millions of people have figured out the game. I might add that they're not considered the most intelligent of our kind either...
> 
> As far as gay marriage.. Love is love, who the heck am I to tell someone that they can't have that option.


Exactly, to you it makes perfect sense. To me, it's absolute nonsense. 

Using a $29k jetta to cut grass, store tools and a gas generator is stupid. You could by a used Toyota Tacoma pick up for $1500 and no ruin your nice sedan and retain its trade in value.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

if a jetta is what you have and you need to earn a living doing this beats collecting welfare.


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

Do what you have got to do. As long as the quality of work is the same, I dont care how the competition looks. For me, its not my cup of tea. All of our trucks are 1 ton or larger, and I have always believed in the best tool for the job. We started our company VERY cheap, and I only offered services in which my limited tools could get completed, however we were slammed and I was able to buy every tool I have ever needed to complete the job the right way.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2011)

How about showing up to a job site like this?

This is a local contractors picture from his website


----------



## CSREO (Jun 16, 2012)

^^^ Now that is funny! That is one aspect I would NOT be showcasing on my site. = )


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> Your statement makes as much sense as welfare and gay marriage pal. Lol


I'm very far from welfare and no where near being gay but this comment must be coming from someone that's an utter and complete moron.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BrandConst said:


> I'm very far from welfare and no where near being gay but this comment must be coming from someone that's an utter and complete moron.


To each his own. I cannot comprehend the reason for gay marriage or welfare dependency. Maybe you can. Great for you.


----------

